# Small animal caption contest -1!



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Have pinched this little game from the peeps up in the cat section...sorry cat people!

Anyway the idea is that you post a caption about the photo, after a few days the OP picks a winner. The winner has to post a photo so start the next competition. They then decide the winner of the next 1 and so on and so forth.

I'll start. This was taken years back in 2010 of Ginge and Panda (please excuse the wood shavings, that has been changed for something much better!).









Choosing a winner on Sunday evening! Happy captioning!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

My current and previous pets.


----------

